# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  Any information pertaining to the 20th Annual Seattle Reptile Expo please!

## RustlewoodReptiles

http://www.beanfarm.com/nwcbe/

The one this year at the Puyallup
Fair grounds.. I've been waiting 
for MANY months now, and even
though I've impatiently given in
and bought three snakes already,
I was intending on getting my first
ball python(s) at this show..I think
I'll just go to see everything and 
what people are working with locally,
but there is literally NO INFORMATION
online about this show or anyone going.

Does anyone know if this will be good?

RustlewoodReptiles

----------


## SnowShredder

I've gone for a few years in a row and it's always a good show =) lots of local breeders! Larger than the Renton show, and is my favorite of the two. Parking situation is 1000x better too. Only show I like better is the Portland one. Here's a list of this years vendors. You could look them up on google or facebook



da Rockman 
The Bean Farm 
ZooMed 
Kurt Jensen 
The Center for Bird and Exotic Animal 
Tropical Hut 
Waterlandtubs 
Reptile Food Depot 
C.E. Reptiles 
Olympic Corn Snakes 
AcrylicReptileCages.com 
Evergreen Reptiles 
Marc's Geckos 
Summer Akers 
Coles Reptiles 
Lelane Anderson 
Woodcliff Herps 
Lashed Dragons 
Lillith's Leo Lovables/Zombie Reptiles 
The Crystal Gecko 
Glacier Rodents 
Pacific Northwest Turtle Works/Ryan Young Reptiles 
Inland Empire Reptile Breeders 
Seattle Turtle & Tortoise Club 
Edz Exotics 
Gecko Exotics/Joel Ebarb 
Driftwoods Frogs 
Treachers Creatures 
Critters & Co. 
HDI Reptiles 
Deer Fern Farms 
GexWear 
LLL Reptile and Supply Co. 
Loretta's Bugs 
Integrated Exotics 
Hawleys Homebred Reptiles 
ZooReptiles.NET 
Pacific Northwest Herpetological Society 
The Wildside 
The Dragonz Den

----------

